# Che cosa fate quando siete nervosi?



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2013)

Io:

mangio
mi scortico la schiena fino a farla sanguinare


----------



## perplesso (20 Giugno 2013)

picchio qualcuno


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> picchio qualcuno


ma se sei in casa da solo? esci apposta e picchi il primo che incontri?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2013)

vado a correre :smile:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vado a correre :smile:


ma tipo a quest'ora? io ho paura ad andare a correre a quest'ora in giro per Milano, cazzo!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io:
> 
> mangio
> mi scortico la schiena fino a farla sanguinare


Se posso cerco di distrarmi ....  leggendo, ascoltando musica, se invece non posso distrarmi, per esempio se succede al lavoro " mi magno" chi mi ha fatto innervosire :smile: :viking:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2013)

Ascolto musica e/o chiamo un amico/a e mi sfogo


----------



## perplesso (20 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ma se sei in casa da solo? esci apposta e picchi il primo che incontri?


potrebbe anche essere


----------



## passante (20 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vado a correre :smile:


anche io :smile:


quintina ha detto:


> ma tipo a quest'ora? io ho paura ad andare a correre a quest'ora in giro per Milano, cazzo!


no, non ci puoi andare a quest'ora. una notte matteo lavò tutti i maglioni a mano. ma nonostante tutto il mio affetto mi pare na cazzata


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ascolto musica e/o chiamo un amico/a e mi sfogo


sei saggia Farfie


----------



## passante (20 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io:
> 
> mangio
> mi scortico la schiena fino a farla sanguinare


come te la scortichi la schiena? :blank:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> anche io :smile:
> 
> 
> no, non ci puoi andare a quest'ora. una notte matteo lavò tutti i maglioni a mano. ma nonostante tutto il mio affetto mi pare na cazzata


Io ne honavutnuno che quando era incazzato nero puliva di fondo casa  una sfortuna sfacciata che non ho più avuto  ma quanto ho riso per questa cosa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> come te la scortichi la schiena? :blank:


con le unghie


----------



## passante (20 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ne honavutnuno che quando era incazzato nero puliva di fondo casa  una sfortuna sfacciata che non ho più avuto  ma quanto ho riso per questa cosa


aspetto suo cellulare in MP  quinti: telefona a un'amica. oppure vedere un film? non hai un repertorio di film da guardare e riguardare a seconda dell'umore? io sì


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> aspetto suo cellulare in MP  quinti: telefona a un'amica. oppure vedere un film? non hai un repertorio di film da guardare e riguardare a seconda dell'umore? io sì


sì, vero, ora mi guardo GoodFellas - Quei bravi ragazzi, così traggo ispirazione per le mie azioni future


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> sei saggia Farfie



Mi prendi per il culo?





P.S. Farfie mi chiama solo Tuba, SALLO


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi prendi per il culo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'ho già ricordato che Tuba l'ha preso da me! Secondo te Tuba scrive con lo spelling inglese così, per ispirazione sua romanaccia?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ma tipo a quest'ora? io ho paura ad andare a correre a quest'ora in giro per Milano, cazzo!


ma no, a milano non puoi, allora ascolta il consiglio di *FARFIE*


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma no, a milano non puoi, allora ascolta il consiglio di *FARFIE*


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2013)

A parte l'autoerotismo, funziona leggere chi cazzeggia.


----------



## gas (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io:
> 
> mangio
> mi scortico la schiena fino a farla sanguinare


quando sono nervoso, o quando mi subentra un senso di agitazione
esco e cammino, cammino, cammino, cammino


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io:
> 
> mangio
> mi scortico la schiena fino a farla sanguinare



Esco con la macchina o con la moto. O eventualmente mi sfogo dicendo parolacce a Gas.


----------



## gas (21 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esco con la macchina o con la moto. O eventualmente mi sfogo dicendo parolacce a Gas.


te pareva..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
se la prendono sempre con i più piccoli


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io:
> 
> mangio
> mi scortico la schiena fino a farla sanguinare


Accento la Xbox e metto il CD di Nike Kinect training ... dopo 10 minuti il "tipo" si è preso 2000 insulti ( se figlia non è presente ) ed io sono sudato marcio e meno nervoso. 

Oppure faccio l'elicottero con l'uccello.... :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2013)

gas ha detto:


> te pareva..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> se la prendono sempre con i più piccoli



Bhe..... dovevo scegliere in base al club di cui facciamo parte, ho scelto te. :rotfl:


----------



## gas (21 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Accento la Xbox e metto il CD di Nike Kinect training ... dopo 10 minuti il "tipo" si è preso 2000 insulti ( se figlia non è presente ) ed io sono sudato marcio e meno nervoso.
> 
> *Oppure faccio l'elicottero con l'uccello*.... :rotfl:


come fai?
mi insegni?
io riesco solo a fare il sommegibile con l'uccello :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Giugno 2013)

fumo

masturbazuione

fumo

masturbazione

fumo

fumo

fumo

masturbazione fumando





























collasso


----------



## gas (21 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe..... dovevo scegliere in base al club di cui facciamo parte, ho scelto te. :rotfl:


il club di chi ce l'ha piccolo? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il club di chi ce l'ha piccolo? :rotfl::rotfl:



E certo.

Gli domandi al pervertito che vuol dire fare l'elicottero con l'uccello:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Giugno 2013)

gas ha detto:


> come fai?
> mi insegni?
> io riesco solo a fare il sommegibile con l'uccello :rotfl::rotfl:


http://www.youtube.com/Video=?xcz134c.UccelloneRoteante


----------



## gas (21 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/Video=?xcz134c.UccelloneRoteante


non trassare, hai sempre affermato di averlo più piccolo del mio.........:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Giugno 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non trassare, hai sempre affermato di averlo più piccolo del mio.........:mrgreen:


io? .... :rotfl::rotfl:

ma non si sparavano cazzate? Cioè eravate seri? :rotfl:

allora no...


----------



## gas (21 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io? .... :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma non si sparavano cazzate? Cioè eravate seri? :rotfl:
> 
> allora no...


ora non puoi ritrattare
ormai è noto a tutti, anzi a tutte c he ce l'hai più piccolo del mio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (21 Giugno 2013)

Puoi fare tante cose,in dipendenza dalla causa del nervoso e delle possibilita' di movimento ed azione del momento;puoi farti un'ora di bici,palestra o piscina,puoi mandare a fanculo il capo ufficio,puoi smontarti il cinquantino per allargargli i travasi e montargli un mikuni 19 da competizione,leggere un bel libro,entrare in un sito di miserabili beccaccioni selezionando le piu' bieche ed infime per dir loro quanto siano ime....dipende....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Giugno 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ora non puoi ritrattare
> ormai è noto a tutti, anzi a tutte c he ce l'hai più piccolo del mio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


allora mi spiace per te che l'hai come un cavallo


----------



## gas (21 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> allora mi spiace per te che l'hai come un cavallo


vedi che è noto che Claudio ed io lo abbiamo piccolo, mentre tu lo hai ancora più piccolo
 :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:   :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Puoi fare tante cose,in dipendenza dalla causa del nervoso e delle possibilita' di movimento ed azione del momento;puoi farti un'ora di bici,palestra o piscina,puoi mandare a fanculo il capo ufficio,puoi smontarti il cinquantino per allargargli i travasi e montargli un mikuni 19 da competizione,leggere un bel libro,entrare in un sito di miserabili beccaccioni selezionando le piu' bieche ed infime per dir loro quanto siano ime....dipende....


beh io ero nervosa ieri sera tardi ed ero da sola e non potevo insultare nessuno né andare in piscina e devo finire un cazzo di lavoro quindi non potevo nemmeno mettermi a cazzeggiare più di tanto (infatti non ho visto GoodFellas alla fine) e ho finito col farmi sanguinare la schiena come al solito


----------



## gas (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> beh io ero nervosa ieri sera tardi ed ero da sola e non potevo insultare nessuno né andare in piscina e devo finire un cazzo di lavoro quindi non potevo nemmeno mettermi a cazzeggiare più di tanto (infatti non ho visto GoodFellas alla fine) e ho finito col farmi sanguinare la schiena come al solito


invece di farti sanguinare la schiena, non potevi fare altro? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Giugno 2013)

Fumo
Mangio
bevo latte e nesquik
LEGGO

Leggere per me è un toccasana universale, per nervosismo, ansia, angoscia, tristezza, panico. Meglio di un antidepressivo (solo che funziona solo mentre leggo)

Se ho un uomo a portata di mano mi faccio fare egoisticamente tante belle cosine (ringrazio una volta passato il nervosismo)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

gas ha detto:


> invece di farti sanguinare la schiena, non potevi fare altro? :mrgreen:


ho provato con l'autoerotismo ma poi appena sono tornata nella realtà mi è ripreso il nervoso e la questione dello scorticamento della schiena mi viene spontanea soprattutto mentre sto al computer, non me ne accorgo nemmeno


----------



## gas (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ho provato con l'autoerotismo ma poi appena sono tornata nella realtà mi è ripreso il nervoso e la questione dello scorticamento della schiena mi viene spontanea soprattutto mentre sto al computer, non me ne accorgo nemmeno


probabilmente non hai goduto a sufficienza :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ho provato con l'autoerotismo ma poi appena sono tornata nella realtà mi è ripreso il nervoso e la questione dello scorticamento della schiena mi viene spontanea soprattutto mentre sto al computer, non me ne accorgo nemmeno


Ma sei una contorsionista!


----------



## Eretteo (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> beh io ero nervosa ieri sera tardi ed ero da sola e non potevo insultare nessuno né andare in piscina e devo finire un cazzo di lavoro quindi non potevo nemmeno mettermi a cazzeggiare più di tanto (infatti non ho visto GoodFellas alla fine) e ho finito col farmi sanguinare la schiena come al solito


Ma potevi aprirti un'altra schermata da leggere una frase per volta ogni tanto con la biografia di qualche generale di Roma antica,oppure pensare per 5 minuti in quale stabilimento termale od amena localita' di montagna vorresti passare sabato e domenica,od aggiungere pepe allo svolgimento del tuo lavoro svolgendolo nuda e seduta amabilmente sopra un ortaggio che tu stessa avrai scelto in base a forma,lunghezza e diametro......ce ne sono di cose da fare mentre lavori a casa....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma sei una contorsionista!



sì, sono una contorsionista
sono una ex ginnasta
faccio dei numeri che non te lo immagini neanche :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma potevi aprirti un'altra schermata da leggere una frase per volta ogni tanto con la biografia di qualche generale di Roma antica,oppure pensare per 5 minuti in quale stabilimento termale od amena localita' di montagna vorresti passare sabato e domenica,od aggiungere pepe allo svolgimento del tuo lavoro svolgendolo nuda e seduta amabilmente sopra un ortaggio che tu stessa avrai scelto in base a forma,lunghezza e diametro......ce ne sono di cose da fare mentre lavori a casa....



hai ragione
invece aprivo la schermata di tradinet e il nervoso non passava


----------



## Eretteo (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> hai ragione
> invece aprivo la schermata di tradinet e il nervoso non passava


Per forza,cercavi in altrui fosse delle marianne quello che hai gia' sul tuo cucuzzolo,basta che lo cerchi...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> fumo
> 
> masturbazuione
> 
> ...


Cacchio ma ...il fumo fa male:mrgreen:


----------



## free (21 Giugno 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> fumo
> 
> masturbazuione
> 
> ...


insieme a me?:inlove::inlove::inlove:

preferirei senza collasso, però!:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Giugno 2013)

So che non è così chic come onanizzarsi e così trendy come ingozzarsi di nutella e ciccioli, ma quando ho i nervi come corde di violino mi metto a smontare e revisionare i meccanismi degli orologi che ho in casa.


----------



## free (21 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Accento la Xbox e metto il CD di Nike Kinect training ... dopo 10 minuti il "tipo" si è preso 2000 insulti ( se figlia non è presente ) ed io sono sudato marcio e meno nervoso.
> 
> Oppure *faccio l'elicottero con l'uccello*.... :rotfl:



madonna che invidia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (21 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> So che non è così chic come onanizzarsi e così trendy come ingozzarsi di nutella e ciccioli, ma quando ho i nervi come corde di violino mi metto a smontare e revisionare i meccanismi degli orologi che ho in casa.


Sei il solito reazionario da Vienna 1815 che non cambierebbe una vite o un bullone solo perche' non e' previsto dal libretto.....perche' non salti il fosso e ti dai all'elaborazione?
Che so,senza arrivare ad osceni eccessi di certuni che vorrebbero contare le ore sulle falangi, potresti far pompare la pendola in modo che un giorno duri 23 ore,come nel cretaceo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sei il solito reazionario da Vienna 1815 che non cambierebbe una vite o un bullone solo perche' non e' previsto dal libretto.....perche' non salti il fosso e *ti dai all'elaborazione*?
> Che so,senza arrivare ad osceni eccessi di certuni che vorrebbero contare le ore sulle falangi, potresti far pompare la pendola in modo che un giorno duri 23 ore,come nel cretaceo.


Giammai!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Oppure faccio l'elicottero con l'uccello.... :rotfl:


Anche io. Con il rumore delle pale. Il prossimo step di arteriosclerosi mi porterà a mettere la "Cavalcata delle valchirie", urlare "Fottuti vietkong, si parte con la psicoguerra. Romeo Foxtrot. Sono aperte le danze" e subire un meritato TSO.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Anche io. Con il rumore delle pale. Il prossimo step di arteriosclerosi mi porterà a mettere la "Cavalcata delle valchirie", urlare "Fottuti vietkong, si parte con la psicoguerra. Romeo Foxtrot. Sono aperte le danze" e subire un meritato TSO.



cazzo che invidia

e io con cosa lo faccio l'elicottero? Non è giusto


----------



## gas (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> cazzo che invidia
> 
> e io con cosa lo faccio l'elicottero? Non è giusto


hai provato con le tette?


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> insieme a me?:inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> preferirei senza collasso, però!:mrgreen:


Por ti el mi corazon es già colasado,
mi amor :inlove:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai provato con le tette?


l'elicottero con le tette?
non viene, dai


----------



## gas (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> l'elicottero con le tette?
> non viene, dai


non è nemmeno detto che venga con altro :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fumo
> Mangio
> bevo latte e nesquik
> LEGGO
> ...



Tanti maschietti qua dentro, oggi, ti leggeranno moolto più accuratamente, cercando nervosismo nei tuoi scritti.:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> So che non è così chic come onanizzarsi e così trendy come ingozzarsi di nutella e ciccioli, ma quando ho i nervi come corde di violino mi metto a smontare e revisionare i meccanismi degli orologi che ho in casa.



Bene a sapersi, non domanderemo mai a Rabarbaro che ora sono!:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene a sapersi, non domanderemo mai a Rabarbaro che ora sono!:mrgreen::rotfl:


Che malpensante!

Guarda che tutti i miei orologi tengono benissimo l'ora!

(cioè, ognuno la segna diversa, ma è sempre la stessa per tutto il giorno!)


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Che malpensante!
> 
> Guarda che tutti i miei orologi tengono benissimo l'ora!
> 
> (cioè, ognuno la segna diversa, *ma è sempre la stessa per tutto il giorno!*)


auhauhauaahahaahahahahahaha cioè sono fermi!:mrgreen::mrgreen: auhauhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauhauaahahaahahahahahaha cioè sono fermi!:mrgreen::mrgreen: auhauhahahahahahahaha



Ma lo sai che nonostante tutto durante il giorno indicano l'ora giusta ben 2 volte?

Da non crederci!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> So che non è così chic come onanizzarsi e così trendy come ingozzarsi di nutella e ciccioli, ma quando ho i nervi come corde di violino mi metto a smontare e revisionare i meccanismi degli orologi che ho in casa.


che figata !
hi un'attenzione particolare per gli orologi
e mi piace non segnino mai l'ora giusta...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io:
> 
> mangio
> mi scortico la schiena fino a farla sanguinare



cammino
faccio schopping
guido
poi dipende dal momento e qual'e la causa...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che nonostante tutto durante il giorno indicano l'ora giusta ben 2 volte?
> 
> Da non crederci!


:mrgreen:

Con il discorso tuo e quello di Eretteo( elaborazione) mi avete fatto pensare quando 14enne smontavo totalmente i primi motorini..... che bei ricordi! quante rondelle in più....... la cosa strana stava quando ne dovevo cercare per metterne in più.... un mistero, tutto un mistero fu! come quando ad una vespa 50cc montai dei pezzi "55" e con l'elaborazione di questi, partivo da fermo con la quarta marcia come se fosse la prima, credo e ripeto credo, fu colpevole l'allargamento del travaso dello scarico.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cammino
> faccio schopping
> guido
> poi dipende dal momento e qual'e la causa...



sì ma se è notte e sei a casa e sei inchiodata al computer perché hai una scadenza per un lavoro e sei nervosa nervosa nervosa e non puoi nemmeno prendere gocce perché comunque non devi dormire perché devi lavorare cazzo cosa ti rimane se non scorticarti la schiena? :unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tanti maschietti qua dentro, oggi, ti leggeranno moolto più accuratamente, cercando nervosismo nei tuoi scritti.:mrgreen::rotfl:



:rotfl: :rotfl:

Ma averlo saputo prima che c'erano anime buone e generose... :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

io sono innamorata di Jim Carrey. Quando sono nervosa lo vorrei lì anche solo mezzora e sono sicura che mi passerebbe tutto


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io:
> 
> mangio
> mi scortico la schiena fino a farla sanguinare



esco col cane


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> esco col cane


_*EscIgli il pescIe*_


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> _*EscIgli il pescIe*_



:risata:

deficIente


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2013)

Io non sono mai nervoso.
Ma grazie a questo 3d mi si è stagliato nella mente il motivo per cui ho perso molte amicizie femminili.
Io non essendo nervoso non sapevo che loro essendo nervose mi usavano come sfogatoio....

Laonde per cui quando non sono stato più sfogatoio...
Ohi ragazzi porto le stimmate nelle orecchie io...ho i timpani con i calli...
ANche perchè le femmine dicono 500 parole al secondo...

Come non sono stato più sfogatoio...sono passato da essere quello che capisce le donne a cafone, maleducato, insensibile...egoista...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Noto vieppiù spesso mia moglie nervosa...
Quando è nervosa fa la sbattona in casa...

Fino a provocare un urlo primigenio da parte mia poi si cheta...

Per me comunque le donne nervose hanno solo bisogno di uccellin della comare...

Poi dopo stanno bene no?


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Giugno 2013)

chi ha sentito il terremoto?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> chi ha sentito il terremoto?


io no....


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> io no....


manco io ma qui alcuni hanno sclerato


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> manco io ma qui alcuni hanno sclerato


io nemmeno

mi ha appena chiamata mia mamma per chiedermi se sto bene


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> io nemmeno
> 
> mi ha appena chiamata mia mamma per chiedermi se sto bene


Comunque sembra non ci siano danni ... meno male


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Comunque sembra non ci siano danni ... meno male


E speriamo che sia finita così. Basta.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Giammai!


Dici cosi' come quello che per comprare prima disprezza per tirar lo sconto,ma in fondo in fondo hai nel midollo l'ispirazione da violentatore di parti originali....


----------



## Eretteo (21 Giugno 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> chi ha sentito il terremoto?



Ero al volante,quindi le sospensioni me l'avranno filtrato...


----------



## free (21 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ero al volante,quindi le sospensioni me l'avranno filtrato...



hai la sedia a rotelle col volante?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> sì ma se è notte e sei a casa e sei inchiodata al computer perché hai una scadenza per un lavoro e sei nervosa nervosa nervosa e non puoi nemmeno prendere gocce perché comunque non devi dormire perché devi lavorare cazzo cosa ti rimane se non scorticarti la schiena? :unhappy:


Io mi mangio le unghie 
ma è molto difficile che io arrivi ad essere nervosa nervosa ...
Quasi impossibile ...tranne sotto il ciclo ...


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> sì ma se è notte e sei a casa e sei inchiodata al computer perché hai una scadenza per un lavoro e sei nervosa nervosa nervosa e non puoi nemmeno prendere gocce perché comunque non devi dormire perché devi lavorare cazzo cosa ti rimane se non scorticarti la schiena? :unhappy:


chiedi a qualcuno se ti fa fare l'elicottero col suo uccello.

e se non ti piace picchiare qualcuno senza motivo,puoi sempre prendere la macchina e farti una corsetta.  meglio ancora la moto,specie ora che fa caldo


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> chi ha sentito il terremoto?


io. epicentro a 45 km circa da casa mia.

ballato abbastanza


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiedi a qualcuno se ti fa fare l'elicottero col suo uccello.
> 
> e se non ti piace picchiare qualcuno senza motivo,puoi sempre prendere la macchina e farti una corsetta.  meglio ancora la moto,specie ora che fa caldo


La prossima volta ti chiamo 

preferisci l'elicottero oppure essere picchiato?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> La prossima volta ti chiamo
> 
> preferisci l'elicottero oppure essere picchiato?



.


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> La prossima volta ti chiamo
> 
> preferisci l'elicottero oppure essere picchiato?


dubito riusciresti a picchiarmi,quindi vada x l'elicottero.

deduco che correre in auto ti spaventi


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> dubito riusciresti a picchiarmi,quindi vada x l'elicottero.
> 
> deduco che correre in auto ti spaventi


.


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> .


che c'è?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Ma averlo saputo prima che c'erano anime buone e generose... :rotfl: :rotfl:



:carneval: Ma no! sgherzavo! qua tutti santi! fagliela vedèèèè! fagliela toccàààà.... 


Il caffè corretto meglio evitarlo la prossima volta, scusassero.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> che c'è?


Mah? Le é scappato un punto


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> che c'è?


Nulla:angelo:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mah? Le é scappato un punto


ZOCCOLA


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ZOCCOLA


Moi?


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nulla:angelo:


ah mi pareva.

qui si balla ancora,per la cronaca


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah mi pareva.
> 
> qui si balla ancora,per la cronaca


Anche qui ma molto leggere, alcuni manco le sentono


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche qui ma molto leggere, alcuni manco le sentono


io le sento tutte.
Per cui sono molto nervosa.
Per cui stasera mangerò una montagna di schifezze.
E mi tormenterò i piedi.
Così ho risposto anche a Quintina.


----------



## Eliade (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io:
> 
> mangio
> mi scortico la schiena fino a farla sanguinare


Ascolto musica ad alto volume.
Ho sempre con me il lettore mp3...non esco mai senza!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io le sento tutte.
> Per cui sono molto nervosa.
> Per cui stasera mangerò una montagna di schifezze.
> E mi tormenterò i piedi.
> Così ho risposto anche a Quintina.



ma come e'possibile??siamo a 20km...qui'nn si muove foglia


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma come e'possibile??siamo a 20km...qui'nn si muove foglia


dipende dal terreno che hai sotto, da come è fatto l'edificio, dall'altezza del piano, credo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io le sento tutte.
> Per cui sono molto nervosa.
> Per cui stasera mangerò una montagna di schifezze.
> E mi tormenterò i piedi.
> Così ho risposto anche a Quintina.


Come te li tormenti i piedi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Come te li tormenti i piedi?


come tu fai con la schiena, temo


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> So che non è così chic come onanizzarsi e così trendy come ingozzarsi di nutella e ciccioli, ma quando ho i nervi come corde di violino mi metto a smontare e revisionare i meccanismi degli orologi che ho in casa.


 Ammirabile ... Io li distruggerei con il martello :mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ZOCCOLA


Oh! Finalmente qualcuno che fa i nomi giusti in questo forum. Altre dritte da darci?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Oh! Finalmente qualcuno che fa i nomi giusti in questo forum. Altre dritte da darci?



Non ti fidare! È lei la ZOCCOLA! Io Santa donna sono, anima pura! Hai visto anche Malox mi ha fatto la dedica pubblica perché è rimasto colpito dalla mia purezza?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Oh! Finalmente qualcuno che fa i nomi giusti in questo forum. Altre dritte da darci?


No la più importante l'ho data


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Giugno 2013)

Quando sono nervoso suono la batteria. Quando sono incazzato, vado a camminare. Sfumata l'incazzatura, mi vendico :rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (21 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai la sedia a rotelle col volante?


Nella storia ci sono state sedie a rotelle con i controcavoli,come quella di Mr Greeves,un ragazzo inglese tornato dalla seconda guerra mondiale privo dell'uso delle gambe;assieme al cugino fondarono una casa motociclistica,che incontro' un successo vieppiu' crescente fino a competere nel motomondiale.
E sulla carrozzina di Mr Greevs,un bel giorno,trovo' posto nientepopodimeno che un motore motociclistico Greeves Silverstone da Gran Premio...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2013)

Maledetta Quintina è tutto il pomeriggio che ho un prurito alla schiena...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Luglio 2013)

Oggi non mi scortico la schiena


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Oggi non mi scortico la schiena


Mettiti le muffoline :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mettiti le muffoline :mrgreen:



No vado a fare shopping

un simpatico utente qui mi ha suggerito un gadget grazioso e molto antistress


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> No vado a fare shopping
> 
> un simpatico utente qui mi ha suggerito un gadget grazioso e molto antistress


Usabile mentre si lavora :mrgreen:?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Usabile mentre si lavora :mrgreen:?



Non so
quando l'avrò provato ti saprò dire


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> No vado a fare shopping
> 
> un simpatico utente qui mi ha suggerito un gadget grazioso e molto antistress


Mi raccomando le pile del rabbit...cazzo...


----------



## emme76 (3 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io:
> 
> mangio
> mi scortico la schiena fino a farla sanguinare


sparo cazzate 
vado a correre
ascolto musica
guardo la tv
rompo le scatole a qualcuno
cazzeggio su internet


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io:
> 
> mangio
> mi scortico la schiena fino a farla sanguinare


Aspetto che mi passi.


----------

